# NGD '68 RI Les Paul custom in Pelham Blue



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Just picked this one up from a fellow in Ontario. Apparently with the original models the "blue" gradually fades to a green color over time. Gibson sorta accelerated the process here to it's green state. The color is not for everyone but I dig it.


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

Very, very nice. Quite possibly the nicest solid colour LP I've seen.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

WOW!!!This thing's soooo sexy!!!

Lucky guy!!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

No arguments here, that thing looks fantastic !!

kksjurkksjur


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I like green guitars...looks great to me.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

That colour is for me! I LOVE pelham blue ... even if it's not blue anymore. I want that!!!!


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, that's incredible!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

VERY VERY cool !!!!!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I love green guitars!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What did it originally look like?

That is hot, and I want it.


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Original color would be:


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks good to me. Congrats!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah that rocks!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Om nom nom nom nom both colours are nice


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

wow! i love that! you've got a sweet piece there! good for you. >insert clapping smiley here<


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

awesome, these r also chambered like the ones they r not allowed to call "cloud 9's" anymore  not many made, I was looking @ these when they came out...as good as custom shop gets. congrats and enjoy


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah the chambering is nice. Haven't weighed it yet, but it is noticeably easier on the back.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I like the green better than the blue personally...nice score man

OSBM


----------

